
Show HN: Whalewatch.io Create real-time custom email alerts for ETH transactions - tzumby
https://whalewatch.io
======
tzumby
I’m one of the devs working on this. We’re taking Phoenix/Elixir for a run
with this project. Curious if there’s more people working with Ethereum using
Elixir around here.

